# Any suggestions for travel in CA?



## Ile0812 (Mar 18, 2010)

My husband and I are looking for a new place to holiday with our toddler. We are interested in renting a timeshare in the CA region but have need suggestions on some vacation spots. We've done the all inclusive thing for years (Mexico, Cuba, DR, etc....) and would like to try something more low key.....here is what we are looking for:
1) Water (lake or ocean.....ocean preferrably)
2) Great restaurants (we love to walk around trying new things)
3) Things to do with family (golf, zoo, parks, etc....)
4)Something outside a major city or a location that is seperated from the busy streets
Once we find our place I will be posting an add for rentals wanted and criteria needed.

Thanks again for your input, suggestions and expertice!
Kari


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2010)

Southern CA will fit the bill:  mild weather, ocean, beaches, Disneyland, Universal Studios, San Diego Zoo, Legoland, etc.  Carlsbad/San Diego would be a good area for you. 

If you join TUG, you can access the TUG Reviews for info. about Carlsbad TS's.

Just so you know - your Ad must go in the Marketplace - it's not permitted in the forums.  You can also check out the "for rent" Ads there.  (The Marketplace requires membership, as well.)


----------



## rhonda (Mar 18, 2010)

CA as Canada or California??


----------



## denverbob (Mar 18, 2010)

We are planning a trip to Southern California (staying at Newport Coast Villas) in about two weeks.

We plan to visit San Diego (Balboa park and the zoo) and possibly SeaWorld. We've heard a tour of the carrier Midway is also very interesting. We also plan to visit either Universal Studios or Disneyland. And we plan to spend time walking on the beach (they say swimming is not good this time of year) and possibly hiking in the area (state parks?). I think we will also enjoy the Newport Coast Villas - excellent reviews!

Of course we plan to enjoy several new restaurants, and my wife has plans for shopping.

Mostly, this will be a laid back time for us - much different than most of our other vacations. Our children are both grown, but may join us for a few days on this trip. We would also like to visit a large church for Easter services.

I'm envious of your trip to Cuba. I've always wanted to go, but I don't think it is legal for US citizens yet.

I look forward to what others suggest for this area. You can also search TUG for more ideas.

PS: We rented a unit on RedWeek. I found the 'for rent area' on TUG marketplace hard to use. There were many ads for the week we wanted, but it appeared that they were duplicates, and you could not tell who you were contacting when you requested more info. No screen names were visible.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 18, 2010)

rhonda said:


> CA as Canada or California??



That is the first question.  

This week I searched google maps for "king city, ca" and was shown a place near London, Ontario.  Way too much water was the initial clue I was in the wrong area.


----------



## Ile0812 (Mar 18, 2010)

I meant California, not Canada (we live there and want to get away from the cold and into the warm)

Southern CA certainly sounds like it would fit the bill! Is Carlsbad outside of San Diego, or is it in San Diego? I am assuming it would be necessary to rent a vehicle for stay in that area to get around to the zoo, parks, etc..?
It seems as though there are many area's around there to rent.....overwhelming! I'd love to hear more about this area!

I appreciate everyone's suggestions so far and look forward to more

Denverbob......to be honest with you Cuba was not a favorite of ours.  Havana was interesting and the architecture was amazing (old buildings and cars driving around everywhere). The sand and water was amazing but found the food and culture a bit bland. That being said, many like it. Just so you don't feel that you are missing out too much
Kari

PS I will be joining when I inquire about rentals...thanks for the added info


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2010)

Carlsbad is north of San Diego, but not far.  And yes, you'd need a rental car to get around anywhere in southern California.


----------



## denverbob (Mar 18, 2010)

Ile0812 said:


> Denverbob......to be honest with you Cuba was not a favorite of ours.  Havana was interesting and the architecture was amazing (old buildings and cars driving around everywhere). The sand and water was amazing but found the food and culture a bit bland. That being said, many like it. Just so you don't feel that you are missing out too much
> Kari



Years ago, before me, my parents lived near New Orleans. They talked some about a trip to Cuba (maybe 1948?) and so I have been interested since.


----------



## isisdave (Mar 18, 2010)

Kari, You'll definitely need a car.  I think Newport Coast is relatively non-trafficky by California standards, but your opinion may differ. Carlsbad is the same. But San Diego and anything in the LA area will be more than you're used to.

Also, please note that the Pacific is pretty cold until August and September. If your kids are not school-age, then September or early October would be best for ocean swimming.  Most California kids go back to school in mid-August, and all of them will be back by September 7, so it's much less crowded at the theme parks then.

Newport Coast is above the ocean on a hill, not really convenient for visiting a beach. The Carlsbad timeshares are across the street from the beach. Ones in San Diego or Coronado are close if not on the ocean, but the wider variety of things to do makes them more attractive.  

It's 125 miles between downtown LA and downtown SD. Carlsbad/Oceanside is about 40 miles north of SD, and Newport Coast about 40 miles north of Carlsbad. There is train service connecting them, but you'll still need the car when you get there.


----------



## winger (Mar 18, 2010)

San Francisco - don't really need a car there if staying within the City.

If you do wish to rent a car for a short day trip, this is a good option: http://www.zipcar.com/

Low key city with lots great food and things to see.

How long are you traveling for?  If for two weeks or more, you can maybe think about doing both San Francisco and Los Angeles/Carlsbad/San Diego areas.  It takes a day to drive from SF to LA

Unsure what timeshare you are looking for, but there is at least one or two Worldmarks inside San Francisco


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 18, 2010)

From the sounds of your needs, I'd choose Marriott Newport Coast Villas in Newport Beach.  Near the beach, not on the beach, but the beaches there are Southern California quintessential beaches.  You've got beachcombing beaches in Crystal Cove State Park, people watching beaches right off Newport Pier and then you have the whole amusement park by the sea at Balboa Pier.  Cute little town in Laguna Beach, and only 20 minutes by car to Disneyland.  The pools and activities there are great for families.  It also has the terrific MAZE program which gives you some time away from your little one, if you so desire.

Probably even more low key would be the timeshare resorts around the Monterey Peninsula.  Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel and WorldMark Marina Dunes in Marina.  Lots of beach activity there, sightseeing the great Monterey Bay Aquarium and a hour drive to San Francisco.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2010)

San Francisco won't fit this requirement:



> Something outside a major city or a location that is seperated from the busy streets


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2010)

jlp879 said:


> Probably even more low key would be the timeshare resorts around the Monterey Peninsula.  Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel and WorldMark Marina Dunes in Marina.  Lots of beach activity there, sightseeing the great Monterey Bay Aquarium and a hour drive to San Francisco.



You  must drive really fast.  Whenever we go down it takes us closer to two hours.  Even mapquest gives it a two hour drive time.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 19, 2010)

I recommend trying out Coronado Beach Resort in San Diego.  Small place, quaint architecture, great beach across the street, good restaurants in the area, near everything San Diego has to offer (Balboa Park and the San Diego Zoo, at minimum), good weather, easy driving around, easy in-and-out airport not far away.  What's not to like?

Dave


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 19, 2010)

Luanne said:


> You  must drive really fast.  Whenever we go down it takes us closer to two hours.  Even mapquest gives it a two hour drive time.



If you took the 280 to 101 route it is still going to take a lot longer than 1 hour.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 19, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I recommend trying out Coronado Beach Resort in San Diego.  Small place, quaint architecture, great beach across the street, good restaurants in the area, near everything San Diego has to offer (Balboa Park and the San Diego Zoo, at minimum), good weather, easy driving around, easy in-and-out airport not far away.  What's not to like?
> 
> Dave



I agree that Coronado would be an awesome place to stay.


----------

